# Tornados do Cabo Espichel/Sesimbra 19-03-2008



## ajrebelo (19 Mar 2008 às 22:11)

boas

pois é meus amigos e que tal se eu vos disser que deu varias trombas de água em frente ao cabo Espichel   existe fotos e vídeos  

para mais tarde o vídeo aqui e ali  

abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Mar 2008 às 23:10)

*Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> pois é meus amigos e que tal se eu vos disser que deu varias trombas de água em frente ao cabo Espichel   existe fotos e vídeos
> 
> ...



boas

bem aqui fica 3 fotos para já deste grande evento  









para já é tudo existe muito material para seleccionar e editar 


abraços


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Mar 2008 às 23:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2008*

Em grande Ajrebelo! grande captura!Parecemos os stormchasers Americanos!lol


----------



## Nuno (19 Mar 2008 às 23:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2008*

Brutais, epa sim senhora, lindas, com esta agora é que tu me surpreendeste muitos parabéns. Xelentes fotos, sao muito boas


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mar 2008 às 23:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem aqui fica 3 fotos para já deste grande evento
> 
> ...



Fantásticas fotosFicamos a aguardar pelos vídeos.

Por Bragança a noite está fria, neste momento 1,6ºC, 65%HR e -4ºC Dew Point.


----------



## Levante (19 Mar 2008 às 23:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2008*

ESPECTÁCULO!!!!!  ainda tive de esperanças de ver um bichinho desses aqui hoje, mas a célula nao foi tão estacionária...grande besta que voces tiveram aí esta tarde


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2008 às 23:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem aqui fica 3 fotos para já deste grande evento
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2008 às 23:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2008*

Que fotos 

Espetacular foi no momento certo que sorte


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2008*

Xiiiiiiiiiii brutalllll     tava a espera de uma trombinha mas isso é um grande trombil


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2008 às 23:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


>



 Fantástico!! Parecem tornados Venham os videos

Neste momento tenho 9,8ºC


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 23:26)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem aqui fica 3 fotos para já deste grande evento
> 
> ...


Em grande  muito bom mesmo


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Mar 2008 às 23:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2008*

boas

bem pessoal estas fotos foram tiradas pelo meu amigo twister que veio  aqui para minha casa passar este evento, eu com muita pena minha tive de ir trabalhar e ainda por cima doente mas a equipa portugalweather estava em cima do acontecimento 

aqui deixo mais uma foto e a marca desta besta no radar eram 15h 









abraços


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2008 às 23:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2008*

Bem *ajrebelo*, que cena brutal! Estou incredulo a olhar para as fotos. Em vez de ter ido para o Parque das Nações, devia ter rumado para a costa!

E já agora um abraço também ao teu amigo *twister* que vez um trabalho espectacular!

Bem, por aqui caiu por volta das 21:30 um aguaceiro fraco que apesar de ter molhado a estrada não foi contabilizado pelo pluviometro. Agora voltam a cair uns pingos fracos.
O vento mantem-se moderado de ENE e a temperatura está nos 10,2ºC.


----------



## dgstorm (19 Mar 2008 às 23:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2008*

Que fotos brutais
Lindo mesmo !


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (19 Mar 2008 às 23:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2008*

Estou estupefacto!!! Que sortudos!

BRUTAL


----------



## Minho (20 Mar 2008 às 00:04)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 20-03-2008*



Rebelo, não tenho palavras, sensacional! 

Acho que isto merece um tópico especial na secção das fotos.


----------



## psm (20 Mar 2008 às 06:51)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 20-03-2008*

altamentebelas fotos


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Mar 2008 às 07:21)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 20-03-2008*

Três palavras: IM  PRE  SIONANTE.
Parabéns...


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2008 às 08:16)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 20-03-2008*

Grande tromba, grandes registos Rebelo. Parabéns ao teu amigo twister 

Ficam aqui as animações da célula que fiz ontem no seguimento depois do Hotspot ter dito que viu uma tromba ao longe.

*Anim*




(c) http://sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp

*Radar*




(c) http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


*13:00/14:00/15:00/16:00*













(c) http://www.eumetsat.int/


----------



## filipept (20 Mar 2008 às 09:36)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 20-03-2008*

Bem, vocês aí começa a ser um caso sério de tornados  . Eu sei que é feio, mas que inveja e não ter visto in loco 

Parabéns pelas fotos


----------



## Redfish (20 Mar 2008 às 10:00)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 20-03-2008*


B.R.U.T.A.LLLLLLL

Pra mim até agora as fotos do ano em Portugal  .....


----------



## jpmartins (20 Mar 2008 às 10:34)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 20-03-2008*

Brutal, se eu visse uma coisa dessas nem conseguia acertar com o botão de disparo da máquina.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Mar 2008 às 11:09)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 20-03-2008*



Onde referi no seguimento inlive e não tinha máquina à mão 

Felizmente alguém capturou este evento. Eu consegui ver as trombas do Cais do Sodré (Lisboa) eram aproximadamente 15:00.

Nessa altura só consegui ver uma.

Grandes Fotos


----------



## Z13 (20 Mar 2008 às 11:54)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Parabens!!!!

Isso é que é estar à hora certa no sitio certo!


----------



## rufer (20 Mar 2008 às 12:11)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Espectáculo. Parabéns. Grandes fotos.


----------



## Rog (20 Mar 2008 às 13:06)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Boas fotos, muito interessante.. no local e hora exactos e com máquina..


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2008 às 13:14)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Excelentes fotos, mesmo brutais  no comment


----------



## ACalado (20 Mar 2008 às 13:56)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Amigo rebelo foram voces que mandaram as fotos para a TVI pois vi agora a reportagem sobre este evento e achei que algumas fotos eram as mesmas


----------



## StormFairy (20 Mar 2008 às 13:57)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Acabei de ver as noticias na TVI.
Legenda da Noticia :

SESIMBRA ATINGIDA POR TORNADO 

O IM pede a quem tenha testemunhado o TORNADO / TROMBA DE ÁGUA que o contacte, com vista a ser feito um estudo sobre o fenómeno. O IM  só dispõe de algumas fotos enviadas por várias pessoas. Devo dizer que as aqui "postadas" são de melhor qualidade do que as que passaram no Jornal da Tarde.


Fiquei com a impressão de que eram outras ?? Será?


----------



## vitamos (20 Mar 2008 às 16:38)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Muito boas fotos! 

Portugal: um país onde o clima já não é assim "tão brando"...


----------



## Crisogono (20 Mar 2008 às 17:08)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Impressionante!!!! 

Parabéns pela fotos e obrigado por partilhares!

Também vi uma dessas à uns anos (2005?) na zona do Bugio mas não tinha meios de registo 

Boa Páscoa

Nuno Silva


----------



## Brigantia (20 Mar 2008 às 17:11)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Estamos todos á espera dos vídeos daquela que para já é a caçada do ano

Vamos ficar atentos aqui e ao portugalweather 

Não demorem a disponibilizar os registos que o pessoal está aficar impaciente


----------



## MSantos (20 Mar 2008 às 17:25)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Grande registo, no local certo á hora certa. Parabens


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Mar 2008 às 18:19)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

boas

está para breve a edição pronta 

abraços


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2008 às 18:47)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

*Vídeo: tornado em Portugal*

*Tornado Fonte da Telha*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAdbbuJ5YF0[/YOUTUBE]​CopyRight @ hestaca

Um tornado junto à costa portuguesa não é um fenómeno muito habitual. Muito menos quando é captado em vídeo. Foi o que o leitor do PortugalDiário, Humberto Estaca, conseguiu fazer ontem, quarta-feira, pelas 14h40, na zona do Barreiro. Segundo explicou ao PortugalDiário fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), há outros relatos do fenómeno, avistado de diferentes locais. «Junto ao Cristo Rei, em Almada, entre Sesimbra e o Cabo Espichel também foi observado», e na zona da Fonte da Telha. 
Cerca das 14h40, dois mini-tornados juntaram-se num só e, segundo o IM, atingiram a costa, entrando em terra num local com vegetação rasteira. «Daí não ter danificado casas ou árvores». O tornado formou-se sobre a água e deslocou-se para terra, onde se dissipou. «Acontece com alguma frequência, mas são normalmente mais pequenos e é preciso estar a observar o sítio exacto para poder avisar este fenómeno». 
Meteorologicamente estavam reunidas as condições para que os tornados pudessem surgir: Vento forte, aguaceiros moderados, neve, em algumas zonas, e até granizo, e uma situação de forte instabilidade atmosférica. 

PortugalDiário


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2008 às 18:56)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Video espetacular  o Verão promete mais :assobio: 

Não é um tornado mas pronto


----------



## psm (20 Mar 2008 às 19:03)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

descomunal
alguem teve que demonstrar que em portugal não é só sol e "calmaria".

bom video.


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2008 às 19:07)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

É pena o último parágrafo, estraga tudo, que o texto até estava bom para o que estamos habituados (tufões, furacões, mini tornados, blablabla)  



> Meteorologicamente estavam reunidas as condições para que os tornados pudessem surgir: Vento forte, *aguaceiros moderados, neve*, em algumas zonas, e até granizo, e uma situação de forte instabilidade atmosférica.


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Mar 2008 às 19:19)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Olá

Na hora certa. Muito oportunas. Os meus parabéns pelo excelente trabalho

Àquela hora, em Lisboa, junto ao Tejo, deu para perceber que, para aquelas bandas, se poderia passar algo. Era uma núvem muito negra, com o contorno da base bem definido contra um fundo bastante mais claro. A demarcação da base era quase rectilínea, excepto numa porção, onde parecia que queria descer, tal como numa núvem-funil. Tenho pena de não ter estado no Cabo Espichel. O espectáculo valia a pena. Fica para a próxima... em Lisboa


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Mar 2008 às 19:21)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

boas

bem aqui fica o vídeo deste maravilhoso momento.  


mas não é tudo foi também filmado no mesmo local e ainda no dia de ontem algumas trovoadas bem potentes e bastantes fotos 

vou fazer destaque especial na minha pagina, que todos já sabem qual é 

abraços


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2008 às 19:26)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Não é um tornado mas pronto



Pode ser sim. As trombas tem uma estrutura idêntica aos tornados clássicos mas tem por vezes uma genese um pouco diferente e mais facilitada, formam-se muitas vezes sem existir uma supercélula ou mesociclone, pois sobre a água existe menos atrito/obscáculos que sobre terra, mas não deixam de ser tornados, são é geralmente fracos, de F0 a F1 quando não existe uma supercélula e são assim designados por trombas não tornádicas. Mas naturalmente existem também as trombas associadas a supercélulas. As trombas mais fracas podem formar-se num simples cumulus congestus, mas ora ontem existiu uma célula muito activa e extrema, estacionária durante muito tempo ao largo do Cabo Espichel, por isso tudo leva a crer ter sido mesmo uma tromba tornádica. Há muitos especialistas que nem sequer gostam da separação trombas-tornados, para eles são simplesmente tornados sobre água.


----------



## ACalado (20 Mar 2008 às 19:26)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem aqui fica o vídeo deste maravilhoso momento.
> 
> ...



Amigo rebelo parabéns, impressionante 

é a Natureza no seu completo esplendor


----------



## olheiro (20 Mar 2008 às 19:31)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Simplesmente fabuloso.....

 Um marco na vida de quem teve a felicidade de assistir


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Mar 2008 às 19:37)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem aqui fica o vídeo deste maravilhoso momento.
> 
> ...



Excelente vídeo

Tem todo o aspecto de célula tornádica. E é! Agora não tenho dúvida quanto ao que vi a partir de Lisboa.

Um registo para guardar.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2008 às 19:39)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*



Vince disse:


> Pode ser sim. As trombas tem uma estrutura idêntica aos tornados clássicos mas tem por vezes uma genese um pouco diferente e mais facilitada, formam-se muitas vezes sem existir uma supercélula ou mesociclone, pois sobre a água existe menos atrito/obscáculos que sobre terra, mas não deixam de ser tornados, são é geralmente fracos, de F0 a F1 quando não existe uma supercélula e são assim designados por trombas não tornádicas. Mas naturalmente existem também as trombas associadas a supercélulas. As trombas mais fracas podem formar-se num simples cumulus congestus, mas ora ontem existiu uma célula muito activa e extrema, estacionária durante muito tempo ao largo do Cabo Espichel, por isso tudo leva a crer ter sido mesmo uma tromba tornádica. Há muitos especialistas que nem sequer gostam da separação trombas-tornados, para eles são simplesmente tornados sobre água.



Agradecido pela explicação  a minha primeira impressão era ser um tornado mas depois associei a tromba...mas penso que é mais fácil realmente não fazer a diferenciação entre tornados e trombas de água pois possuem caracteristas muito identicas afinal os tornados tambem se originam em grandes tempestades.


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2008 às 19:45)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem aqui fica o vídeo deste maravilhoso momento.




Provavelmente o melhor registo de sempre feito em Portugal. Não tinha visto o video quando escrevi o meu último comentário, mas depois de o ver não há grandes dúvidas, uma supercélula, vê-se impecávelmente na parte final do video a rotação embora lenta na base das nuvens  (na parte em que está lá o vórtice mas invisivel e só se percebe na água) depois vê-se bem a wall-cloud que demarca a zona de uma forte corrente ascendente, simplesmente incrivel. Que registo notável.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2008 às 19:53)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem aqui fica o vídeo deste maravilhoso momento.
> 
> ...



 Estou sem palavras... excelente...
Um video simplesmente lindo!

Sem duvida o melhor registo feito em Portugal...


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Mar 2008 às 19:53)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*



Relâmpago disse:


> Excelente vídeo
> 
> Tem todo o aspecto de célula tornádica. E é! Agora não tenho dúvida quanto ao que vi a partir de Lisboa.
> 
> Um registo para guardar.



Vejam o vídeo a partir dos 4,30 minutos. Olhem para o aspecto do céu e atentem-se ao momento 4,54 minutos. Não sei se repararam na descarga eléctrica. É muito rápido. 
Mais uma vez sem dúvidas: um Cb tornádico.

Edit: O video foi removido?


----------



## Santos (20 Mar 2008 às 20:03)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem aqui fica o vídeo deste maravilhoso momento.
> 
> ...



Grande Rebelo,

Muitos parabéns por mais este grande momento a que já nos vens habituando


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Mar 2008 às 20:30)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*



Vince disse:


> Pode ser sim. As trombas tem uma estrutura idêntica aos tornados clássicos mas tem por vezes uma genese um pouco diferente e mais facilitada, formam-se muitas vezes sem existir uma supercélula ou mesociclone, pois sobre a água existe menos atrito/obscáculos que sobre terra, mas não deixam de ser tornados, são é geralmente fracos, de F0 a F1 quando não existe uma supercélula e são assim designados por trombas não tornádicas. Mas naturalmente existem também as trombas associadas a supercélulas. As trombas mais fracas podem formar-se num simples cumulus congestus, mas ora ontem existiu uma célula muito activa e extrema, estacionária durante muito tempo ao largo do Cabo Espichel, por isso tudo leva a crer ter sido mesmo uma tromba tornádica. Há muitos especialistas que nem sequer gostam da separação trombas-tornados, para eles são simplesmente tornados sobre água.



Muitas das notícias que aparecem sobre trombas de água aqui ou ali, não passam de períodos de chuva com bastante intensidade. São, portanto, afirmações incorrectas. 
De facto, tromba de água e tornado têm a mesma génese.


----------



## Thomar (20 Mar 2008 às 20:46)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Boas noites! 

Só vi as fotos inicias. E eram boas sim senhor! 

Mas o vídeo não está disponível nem no fórum nem no portugalweather. Alguem sabe o que se passa?


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Mar 2008 às 20:52)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Excelente Grande registo ... Continuem assim e ainda formamos a Furacão meteo a brigada de furacoes 

va cumps


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Mar 2008 às 21:24)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem aqui fica o vídeo deste maravilhoso momento.
> 
> ...



boas

já está novamente disponível, desde já as nossas  desculpa 

abraços


----------



## Thomar (20 Mar 2008 às 21:40)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> já está novamente disponível, desde já as nossas  desculpa
> 
> abraços



Uau!  

Agora sim!  

Que registo excepcional!  Sem dúvida o registo do ano! 

Muitos Parabéns


----------



## HotSpot (20 Mar 2008 às 22:08)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Grande registo em video. 

Para já é o video do seculo em Portugal. Impressionante.

Ainda vou ver este video a passar na TV


----------



## Rog (20 Mar 2008 às 22:45)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Bom registo... o video está muito bom, até tem uma trovoada no final para acabar o video em grande!


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2008 às 23:49)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

O vídeo está espectacular


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Mar 2008 às 01:33)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*


















Sem comentários. 
(O que havia a dizer já foi dito)


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 02:07)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem aqui fica o vídeo deste maravilhoso momento.
> 
> ...




No comment...

Como aqui já foi dito este é provavelmente o melhor registo de sempre deste tipo de fenómenos em Portugal.
É um dos sonhos de qualquer pessoa que gosta de meteorologia presenciar este tipo de fenómenos...
Obrigado á equipa do portugalweather pela partilha dos registos. 
O vídeo está simplesmente fantástico


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 02:19)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Já agora só uma pergunta.
ajrebelo a tromba marinha chegou a entrar em terra? Será que tivemos mesmo perante um tornado? O Vídeo não esclarece isso, mas o IM fala também em tornado.
Já agora quanto tempo durou? O IM diz que deve ter durado cerca de 5m...


----------



## psm (21 Mar 2008 às 08:26)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

sem comentários


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2008 às 12:49)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Bem Artur aquilo é que foi  dava tudo para ter lá estado  quem sabe numa caçada nossa neste Primavera/Verão não sejamos brindados por algo parecido  nem que se tenha de ir atras delas...muitos parabéns pelas imagens! estão divinais


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mar 2008 às 13:32)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

O melhor vídeo no comment, já disseram tudo o que havia para se dizer.


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Mar 2008 às 13:45)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Olá a todos

Faço aqui um pedido aos administradores deste forum de qualidade.
Devido ao interesse, oportunidade e qualidade do vídeo realizado acerca deste tornado/tromba de água junto à costa portuguesa e por ser um fenómeno não muito frequente nas nossa bandas (e os que existiram não estarão eventualmente documentados, ou tão bem documentados).
Devido ao interessse deste trabalho, aos mais diversos níveis, peço, então, que este tópico se torne inamovível, pelo menos durante um período de tempo razoável e, que mais tarde, não seja esquecido.

Um abraço.


----------



## Minho (21 Mar 2008 às 13:51)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Video único e inédito , 
Já passou no telejornal da SIC das 13h


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2008 às 14:27)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Acabou também de dar na SIC Notícias. Calculo que a equipa do Portugal Weather deve estar super feliz e orgulhosa, mas nós todos também estamos tão felizes como vocês. Mais um importante dia da Meteo em português 

*Link emissão em directo (não é video)*
Emissão online da SIC Notícias, noticiários hora a hora, com algumas excepções:
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2008 às 14:41)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Notável! Também acabei de ver na Sic notícias


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 16:12)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Já está disponível toda a informação sobre o acontecimento em portugalweather

Mais uma vez parbéns a toda a equipa do portugalweather.


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Mar 2008 às 16:43)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

boas

em nome de toda a equipa do portugalweather um muito obrigado por todas as mensagens enviadas 

deixo aqui também uma mensagem do twister, visto que não frequenta o fórum

--------------------------------------------------------------------
twister

companheiros  da meteo em portugal, desde já agradeço a todas as mensagens enviadas e que venha mais tempestades destas e que nós a registemos, para um melhor estudo, visto que estes fenómenos se estão a fazer sentir com mais frequência. 

um abraço a todos e  um muito obrigado ao meteopt

--------------------------------------------------------------------

já está disponível na pagina toda a reportagem deste evento com novas imagens 

foi enviado  todo o material recolhido para o Instituto de Meteorologia para que se possa fazer um estudo mais aprofundado.

abraços


----------



## StormFairy (21 Mar 2008 às 17:42)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

 estive a ver as fotos no Site Portugalweather pela milésima vez
Palavras??  
Arrepiante !!!!


----------



## Nuno (21 Mar 2008 às 18:47)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

PARABÉNS, a sério estão lindas, e um vídeo excelente, rebelo que venham mais dessas, parabéns por tudo, 


Abraços para vocês companheiros twister e rebelo


----------



## Ledo (21 Mar 2008 às 19:13)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Muitos parabéns pela reportagem e que grande sorte vocês tiveram!

Um momento único que espero se venha a repetir e vocês lá estejam para captar o momento!

Visto que aqui no Norte estes eventos passam todos ao lado!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2008 às 23:25)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Também vi o vídeo.
Deu no telejornal da SIC às 20h.
Adorei quando a jornalista disse: «O vídeo foi feito por um aficcionado pela meteorologia».


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Para quem não viu aqui fica o video minuto 14:10 

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## apassosviana (22 Mar 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

fotos e video espectacular

nem parece portugal


----------



## Vince (24 Mar 2008 às 12:09)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Fiz um post ilustrativo em jeito de comentário sobre o que as diversas fotografias mostram, na minha opinião, não só registaram Tornados como registaram a pequena supercélula que os gerou. Vai havendo muitos tornados em Portugal mas apenas uma minoria deles é supercelular, formados a partir de um mesociclone. As fotografias e video são espectaculares e muito ilustrativas, documentam muita coisa para além dos Tornados. A Wall cloud em rotação ciclónica (no video) apesar de já ser muito fraca porque está em dissipação, as fortes correntes ascendentes (Updraft) em rotação onde se formaram os Tornados, a zona das correntes descendentes  (Downdraft) da precipitação que provocam uma mesofrente fria, a Gust Front e a respectiva Shelf Cloud que segue à frente da Gust Front, etc, etc. Deve ser muito raro de um só local conseguir registar tantos pormenores "By the Book" com tão boa visibilidade e clareza.







Fotos aqui:
http://portugalweather.home.sapo.pt/REPORTAGEM COMPLETA TROMBA.htm


----------



## squidward (24 Mar 2008 às 12:45)

*Re: Tromba marinha frente ao Cabo Espichel 19-03-2008*

Grande registo 

Parabéns


----------

